# Diseño de un Reloj digital con contadores



## ikari

Tengo que realizar en un protoboard o como sea un reloj digital con contadores, que me muestre las horas minutos y segundos, la verdad no se ni que material debo usar .... alguien podría ayudarme con éste circuito ? Necesito saber que material usar, la cantidad , etc.
Por favor si pudieran facilitarme el diseño del circuito también se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## JONH

hola bueno mira fijate bien las limitaciones de tu travajo practico por que hay muchas formas de hacerlo y dentro de todo no es tan facil, tenes varias formas pero una pregunta te dijeron que los numeros los reprecentes en 7segmentos o en una lcd 16 x 2 o en que asi te paso el plano.


----------



## ikari

olaaa muchas gracias por responder miraa, pues la verdad no me especificaron de  que manera se representaria las horas, pero ya tengo un diseño de circuito y se representa en 7 segmentos. tu cual me recomiendas el lcd, o el de 7 segemntos , porfavor espero tu respuesta 

ojala pudieras pasarme el diseño del circuito asi como la lista de materiales que necesito comprar para realizarlo, y si no es mucha molestia alguna imagen de como queda el circuio montado.

esperoo pronto tu respuesta


----------



## Melissa_ps

Hola! mira podrias pasarme tu circuito?   es q tengo q hacer uno y no tengo nada y estoy mas perdida q Adam el dia de las madres  ... muchas gracias...


----------



## Csolrac

Aqui tienes un informe de como se hace un reloj digital... espero que te sirva.!


----------



## Csolrac

ahora si quieres un reloj digital que te de hora militar aqui tienes.!


----------



## Melissa_ps

Eres un sol, Gracias"


----------



## KABALLO90

Foro!! 

Buenos dias tengan todos vengo haber si me podrian ayudar estoy haciendo un reloj digital, ya esta diseñado segundos y minutos pero en horas tengo un pequeño problema, el reloj es dde formato 12 debe hacer un cambio de 12 a 1 y la verdad no tengo idea de como estoy usando un 74192 espero y que me puedan ayudar para ahora si poderlo diseñar completamente bueno de antemano muchas gracias !!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola KABALLO90

En el siguiente enlace hay un desarrollo de un reloj como el que mencionas
Espero te sirva

#49_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/398293/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Para que solo muestre los minutos y horas, basta con desconectar la salida para los segundos verdad??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fruticas2010

Efectivamente así es.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Amm si no es molestia me ayudas jajajaja, bueno ya estuve viendo algunos diagramas, pero habara alguna manera mas sencilla, bueno con menos componentes de hacerlo, necesito que cuente de 00:00 a 11:59 y regrese a 00:00, eso es lo que llaman el reloj militar verdad?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fruticas2010

Claro que si te puedo ayudar.

Al circuito que aparece en el enlace que te mencioné le puedes quitar todo lo de SEGUNDOS y lo del cambio de formato 12/24 Hrs. Pero dejando lo de 12Hrs. Con eso sería más sencillo

Algo más sencillo tal vez sea el que viene en este enlace:

Mensaje #29https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/404232/ 
Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Gracias, pero me sirve mas el otro por los contadores, solo una duda, como hago para que cuando le quite lo de los seundos, los minutos no avancen tan rapido como los segundos y vayan un poco mas lentos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fruticas2010

Lo que debes hacer es bajar la frecuencia del generador de pulsos que utilizas.
Este te debe dar 1 pulso por minuto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Gracias, oye una pregunta, sabes como conectar un diodo RGB, voy a conectarlo a un circuito para un semaforo en lugar de tres leds.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fruticas2010

Puedes encontrar sufuciente información para conectar ese tipo de LED's en este enlace:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Busca por descripción: RGB LED.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LM2894

Hola foroo , les pidoo un consejo a los master´s , he hecho un reloj digital , ya funciona , 23(horas) 59 (minutos) y (59 segundos)
Aora lo que me falta es una alarma , quisiera k me pudieran ayudar.
Ya que lo que necesito esque por ejemplo a las 5:30 pm , un motor de CD gire acia la derecha , y a las 8:40pm hacia el otro sentido , ya tengo el puente H para acerlo , pero no se como, de igual forma ya tengo 4 comparadores 7485 y un flip-flop tipo D , pero con este FF solo mantendria 1 estado , y yo lo que quiero esque haiga 2 estados a diferentes horas.
espero que me ayuden


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola LM2894

Creo que se requieren 8 circuitos integrados 7485 pues son:
2 para horas(Unidades y Decenas).
2 para minutos(Unidades y decenas).
Y, como son a 2 horas distintas(5:30 y 8:40) serían 8 IC’s 7485.

A menos que no tomes en cuenta las decenas de horas entonces serían 2 menos, esto es 6 IC’s 7485.
Pero el reloj debería de ser de formato 12Hrs. En lugar de formato 24Hrs. Como dices tenerlo.

Otras cosas que no están claras:

Suponiendo que inicia a las 5:30 girando hacia la derecha, a las 8:40 cambia el sentido de giro... Y después ?... Qué debe hacer ?...Cambiar de nuevo el sentido de giro a las 5:30 ?.

Qué niveles Lógicos requiere el puente H ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LM2894

si mira asta antes de las 5:30 deve de estar parado en motor , en 0 , estoy utiilizando el puente H integrado L293B, con el cual solo necesita 1 o 0.Y que a las 8:40 giraria en el otro sentido ,y de que siga girando yo creo que sii ya que pienso que despues de unos 10 min detenerlo.
De hecho se esta simulando la manipulacion de una ventana, que a una hora se abra y a la otra se cierre,obvia mente no lo voy a montar, solo a simular con el giro de derecha a izquierda.

Dicho lo cual ire por mas comparadores 7485

Gracias
espero que me ayudes mejor con lo que escribii

gracias de antemanoo

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola LM2894

Por lo que entiendo de tu mensaje hay 3 condiciones para ese motor:
1- Sin girar.
2- A la derecha.
3- A la izquierda.

Creo que el Circuito que pretendes utilizar, L293B, tiene una entrada de control llamada CHIP SELECT. Esta podría servir para la primera condición.

Y, con la entrada que hace cambiar de sentido de giro se cumplirían las otras 2 condiciones.

Se requerirán 2 Flip-Flip’s, uno para el Chip Select y otro para cambiar el sentido de giro.

Con los 7485 se programarían las horas a las que debe iniciar y luego cambiar de giro.
Ve si te sirve el circuito adjunto. Este es solo para una hora determinada, para la otra hay que hacer un circuito similar programando, por medio de los DigiSwitch’s, la otra hora.

Nota que cuando el reloj, que dices tener, llegue a la hora programada se generará un pulso en el conector llamado CWCCw. Este en conjunción con el de la otra hora tienen que ser OR(izados) para que uno o el otro cambien el sentido de giro del motor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JenSol

:enfadado: que onda MrCarlos  no me llego  nada acerca de la ayuda que te pedi(como hago un reloj digital) porfa ayudame porfis porfis


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola JenSol

Por cuál medio me Pediste esa Ayuda?

Por otra parte aqui mismo en el foro hay suficiente informacion al respecto de relojes digitales.
Ó, qué caracteristica debe tener tu reloj que ninguno de los diseños que hay aquí te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Markus Jz

LM2894 dijo:


> Hola foroo , les pidoo un consejo a los master´s , he hecho un reloj digital , ya funciona , 23(horas) 59 (minutos) y (59 segundos)
> Aora lo que me falta es una alarma , quisiera k me pudieran ayudar.
> Ya que lo que necesito esque por ejemplo a las 5:30 pm , un motor de CD gire acia la derecha , y a las 8:40pm hacia el otro sentido , ya tengo el puente H para acerlo , pero no se como, de igual forma ya tengo 4 comparadores 7485 y un flip-flop tipo D , pero con este FF solo mantendria 1 estado , y yo lo que quiero esque haiga 2 estados a diferentes horas.
> espero que me ayuden



tendras tu diagrama????


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Markus Jz

LM2894 solo ha tenido 4 intervenciones en el foro. La ultima en este tema fue el 05/Dic/2010.
Crees que te responda ??.

Por otra parte: qué simulador utilizas para desarrollar el reloj que menciona LM2894?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## stiven1992

hola buenas a todos por fa*VOR* alguien q*UE* me ayude neces*I*to hacer el reloj de formato 12 pero no se pasar de las 12 a la 1 yo he mirado muchos temas de aca y muchos lo hacen pero mostrando el 13


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Pues así se hace ya que si hacemos que llegue hasta 12 este 12 no se verá en los Display’s pues el cambio a cero se hace a la velocidad de la luz.
Probablemente al simularlo si se vea el 13 pero al hacerlo en la realidad no se vería.

Qué simulados de circuitos utilizas ?.

Comprime y adjunta el archivo que genera tu simulador para que recibas una ayuda más efectiva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## stiven1992

hola Mr Carlos g*RA*cias por tu respue*S*ta ya lo he logrado realizar ahora me*-*toca hacer uno que tenga play/stop y reset


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Te vuelvo a repetir:
Qué simulados de circuitos utilizas ?.

Por otra parte: cómo piensas realizar ese -que tenga play/stop y reset-?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## stiven1992

hola mr carlos p*UE*s mi simulador es circuit maker y yo he pensado en poner un button por que tiene q*UE* ser con esto, en el reset de las decenas de las horas pero no se bien si asi me de p*UE*s lo he intentad y no lo he logrado te mando mi reloj para q*UE* lo veas y q*UE* m*E* puedas aconsejar


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Dame algo tiempo para revizar tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Hay varias cosas que requieren ser mejoradas en tu circuito.

En las simulaciones funcionan, digamos, bien las mezclas que tienes en tu circuito de componentes de las familias TTL y CMOS. Cuando armas el circuito con esas mezclas generalmente no funcionan.

Luego: el acomodo de los diferentes componentes del circuito están muy separados entre si con lo que hace imposible verlo en una forma global. Si lo haces pequeño casi no se ven las conexiones y si lo haces grande es difícil definir las conexiones entre ellos.

La mecánica que se sigue para lograr es hacer un reloj modo 12 Hrs. con indicadores luminosos de Am. Pm y botones de Start/Stop y Reset Es más o Menos Así:

Los contadores de Segundos y Minutos son similares en sus conexiones pero los de las horas como que se salen de contexto.

Analiza el circuito contenido en el archivo comprimido que te adjunto y dame tu opinion.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## stiven1992

hol*A* mr carlos muchas gracias por tu ayuda eres muy amable me sirve mucho lo q*UE* haces, en estos momentos me encuentro realizando el mismo reloj pero que yo pueda precargar un dato en las horas el q*UE* yo quiera 
yo he pensado realizarlo con un multiplexor para que me escoja cual dato quiero q*UE* me habilite
si me puedes colaborar quedaria muy agradecido


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Puedes mostrarme como lo harías con Multiplexor ?.

Lo que pretendes hacer por acá lo llamamos: Poner a tiempo el reloj.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo

stiven1992 dijo:


> hola buenas a todos por fa*VOR* alguien q*UE* me ayude neces*I*to hacer el reloj de formato 12 pero no se pasar de las 12 a la 1 yo he mirado muchos temas de aca y muchos lo hacen pero mostrando el 13





stiven1992 dijo:


> hola Mr Carlos g*RA*cias por tu respue*S*ta ya lo he logrado realizar ahora me*-*toca hacer uno que tenga play/stop y reset





stiven1992 dijo:


> hol*A* mr carlos muchas gracias por tu ayuda eres muy amable me sirve mucho lo q*UE* haces, en estos momentos me encuentro realizando el mismo reloj pero que yo pueda precargar un dato en las horas el q*UE* yo quiera
> yo he pensado realizarlo con un multiplexor para que me escoja cual dato quiero q*UE* me habilite
> si me puedes colaborar quedaria muy agradecido



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## stiven1992

hola mr carlos la verdad con un mux no me funciona y mi duda es como hago para habilitar el load pero que el reloj me siga contando


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta, en el contador de unidades de segundos agregué un DigiSwitch y un botón llamado Set.
En el digiSwitch se programa un número del 0 al 9 y al presionar el botón ese número pasará a las Q’s del contador.

Esos DigiSwitch´s son comerciales y físicamente son como el que aparece en la figura adjunta. Probablemente no los encuentres en tu localidad pero los puedes pedir por medio de Internet.

Tambien puedes utilizar conmutadores para programar los unos o ceros en las entradas D’s de los contadores.

Y, como te dije anteriormente:
*Los contadores de Segundos y Minutos son similares en sus conexiones pero los de las horas como que se salen de contexto.*

Así que en los contadores de las Horas hay que hacerlo un poquito diferente. 
Ve si puedes lograrlo y dame tu idea de cómo hacerlo en una imagen o en el archivo que se genera con el simulador CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pedro18

holaaaa, quien me ayuda!!

¿puedo usar el ci 74193 en reemplazo del ci 74192?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

El 74193 es un contador *binario*, cuenta de 0 a 15 ascendente o descendentemente.
El 74192 es un contador *decimal*, cuenta de 0 a 9 ascendente o descendentemente.
Por las demás características de ellos son iguales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## stiven1992

mr carlos pero es que con el digiswich lo puedo cargar pero lo que pasa es que no me sigue corriendo en las horas se queda estatico esn ese numero que le cargo


----------



## retrofit

stiven1992 dijo:


> mr carlos pero es que con el digiswich lo puedo cargar pero lo que pasa es que no me sigue corriendo en las horas se queda estatico esn ese numero que le cargo



El 74192 es un contador BCD, cuenta de 0 a 9
El 74193 es un contador BINARIO, cuenta de 0 a 15

El Pin 11 (PL) tiene que estar a "1" para que el contador cuente.
Para que se carguen los datos PL se pone a "0" y hay que ponerlo otra vez a "1" para que cuente.
Mira que los demás pines esten a niveles correctos...
Reset normalmente a "0" si lo pones a "1" provoca que el contador se ponga a "0".
Cuenta ascendente UP Pin 5. Activa por flanco de subida, el Pin 4 (DN) tiene que estar a "0".
Cuenta descendente DN Pin 4. Activa por flanco de subida, el Pin 5  (UP) tiene que estar a "0"

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola stiven1992

Pásame el esquemático donde agregaste los DigiSwitch’s para revisarlo.
Principalmente en el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djvita

Csolrac dijo:


> Aqui tienes un informe de como se hace un reloj digital... espero que te sirva.!



puedes subir el archivo de multisim? esta bien los ttl´s pero tengo que cambiarle las salidas.

gracias y saludos.


----------



## arisco1911

me preguntaba si me pudieran ayudar tengo que hacer un relog a 24 y otro a 12 horas, en el cual tengo que marcar con 2 disply's de 7 segmentos, las horas otros 2 para los minutos y 60 led's para los segundos si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria mucho.

se me dijo que solo podia usar:
- 4 decodificadores
- 4 contadores decada
- 4 display
- 60 led's

uso proteus como simulador

GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arisco1911

Con esa cantidad de circuitos podrías hacer el reloj de 24 O el de 12 horas, a menos que desarmes uno para hacer el otro.
Ahora bien: que circuito utilizarías para manejar los 60 LED’s ??.

Un reloj con modo de 24 horas lo puedes encontrar aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-digital-contadores-7490-a-4863/index3.html
De: jerson1231
Mensaje #41
Fechado: 07/Jul/2010

Tambien puedes encontrar relojes de modo 12 horas, solo tienes que utilizar el buscador de este sistema.
Qué circuito vas a utilizar para manejar los 60 LED’s ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arisco1911

hola MrCarlos

primero que nada gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida y oportuna. 

se me dijo que podia usar un:
-74ls164
-74ls165
son registros de corrimiento (entrada en serie y salida en paralelo),(entrada en paralelo salida en serie) respectivamente.

mi problema con la elaboración del circuito reside principalmente en como hacer que por cada pulso del clok encienda un led que representaría un segundo.

GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arisco1911

Necesitarás algo más que los 74LS164 y 165.
Por ejemplo un Flip-Flip tipo D (74LS74) para pasar un nivel alto(1) al primer 74LS164.
Además una compuerta AND (74LS08) para que deje cambiar el FF solo al primer pulso del 555.
Luego un Inversor (74LS04) para restablecer el FF y los 74LS164 para volver a iniciar.

Espera... espera, entiendo que solo los segundos se deben ver en los LED’s acomodados en circulo.
Si así es, el circuito adjunto te podría servir. De él salen los pulsos para los minutos.

Qué tanto llevas hecho de tu proyecto ??.
Si no presentas nada AHORITA, serás pasado irremediablemente al área administrativa llamada Moderación y probablemente le pongan candado a tu tema para ya no poder ayudarte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## audscias

Saludos! Soy nuevo aquí (y estoy en el trabajo así que no me he entretenido en leer el post entero, lo siento!) pero por aquí tengo un esquema de un reloj que estoy diseñando yo, con los minutos y segundos.

Ten en cuenta que soy novato y hay algun error, pero puedes echarle un vistazo si quieres ^^ 

Los dispositivos contadores son 74LS193, los decos son 7447 y los displays son de color rojo, como puedes ver (jaja es broma   )






(Vale si, estoy aprendiendo y me hacía ilusión enseñar lo que estoy chapurreando, que a nadie de mi alrededor le interesa lo más mínimi )


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola audscias

Mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. De otra forma me toma tiempo el hacer tu circuito basado en la imagen que adjuntaste.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## audscias

Saludos! La verdad es que no está hecho con un simulador, sino que con un programa de dibujo (no encuentro simuladores para mi Mac), si supone molestia no te preocupes, no quiero darte trabajo ahora, que lo tuyo tendrás ya jeje


----------



## arisco1911

primero que nada muchisimas gracias y perdonen por el retardo.

gracias a ustedes he podido terminar mi proyecto.


----------



## santysxmn

hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problem aestoy haciendo un reloj digital que cuenta en 24 horas, mi problema es que cuenta hasta 29:59:59 y no hasta 23:59:59 que es lo correcto utilizo unicamente contadores del 0-9, 0-5, 0-2 con flip flop j-k aqui les adjunto un diagrama del circuito y la simulacion en multisim si alguen me da aunquesea una pequeña idea le agradeceria de antemano


----------



## sp_27

no está el diagrama


----------



## julioq

bueno  muchachos soy nuevo resulta que hice un reloj digital esta en la primera pagina el  diseño donde dice reloj digital militar  la cosa es que me funciona hasta 23:59:59 y se devuelve a 04:00:00 y mi pregunta lo revise muchas veces el diseño  y arme nuevamente los contadores de las horas y sus conexiones y nada :S  pudieran revisar si el diseño esta bueno?
 otra pregunta ademas use el 555 como generador de ondas como pedia el diseño  y supongo que se requiere con el hacer 1 hz para que logre 1 segundo por pulso verdad?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola julioq

Lo que ocurre con ese circuito es que la compuerta AND que está detectando cuando el reloj llega a 24 solo restablece a 0 el 74LS90 de las decenas de horas. Así que el de las unidades se queda en 4.

Esa compuerta mencionada debe restablecer también al contador 74LS90 de las unidades de las horas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## julioq

ok con la AND que me dices es la Ultima AND que sus entradas conectan a los 2 contadores de las horas es decir el de las decenas y unidades respectivamente , me quieres decir con eso que que ? que conecte las entradas del contador de las unidades a esa AND mencionada y en ese caso cuales serian las entradas que deberia conectar ???   eso es lo que creo que entendi con tu explicacion en realidad yo no comprendo mucho el funcionamiento del reloj y como es que se resetean por eso pregunte si estaba mal el diagrama de conexión y disculpa la molestia aunque creo que entendi tu punto el problema yace en la conexion de la AND



hey gracias man te debo una eres lo maximo me dio!!! comprendi lo que me querias decir si me dio !!! un abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tienes que poner resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días julioq

Para hacer un Reloj de 24Horas no es necesario poner puertas para encadenar los contadores 74LS90.
Además si utilizamos la pareja 74LS90 y 74LS92, la cuenta de "59" será más sencilla.

Todo Reloj, que se aprecie de serlo, tiene que tener un sistema de "Puesta en Hora".

Dejo un PDF que contempla lo anteriormente expuesto.
Si lo analizamos detenidamente, se vé lo sencillo que es encadenar los seis contadores

Toda le "Parafernalia" de puertas añadidas es para el sistema de puesta en Hora.


P.D.
Por supuesto hay que poner las correspondientes resistencias entre los 74LS47 y los Displays.

Sal U2


----------



## bryanartgh

que resistencia le debo de poner al 555, R1 y R2, para que el segundero del reloj este sincronizado con un segundero real, yo he probado, verificando con un cronometro y digamos que se atraza un segundo por cada 1 minuto.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola bryanartgh

Por medio de Google.com indaga por esto:
555_Timer_PRO_Setup.ZIP

Es un programa para PC el cual puedes bajar e instalarlo para calcular esas resistencias que mencionas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo

bryanartgh dijo:


> que resistencia le debo de poner al 555, R1 y R2, para que el segundero del reloj este sincronizado con un segundero real, yo he probado, verificando con un cronometro y digamos que se atraza un segundo por cada 1 minuto.



http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/UTILERIAS/index.htm

http://freespace.virgin.net/matt.waite/resource/handy/pinouts/555/


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días bryanartgh

Con un 555 jamás conseguirás precisión, ni siquiera mediana, únicamente te servirá para la "Demo" del Reloj.
Si quieres precisión tendrás que utilizar una Base de Tiempo controlada por un Cristal de Cuarzo.

Sal U2


----------



## bryanartgh

Vaya, muchas gracias por los consejos!.


----------



## Kostefime

yo he usado el 7414, hay una gran diferencia que usar el 555?


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días Kostefime


  ¿En qué has utilizado el 7414?...

Sal U2


----------



## Julieth Este

Hola buenas tardes quería saber si me podrían ayudar con una foto de un montaje en protoboart reloj digital de 7 segmentos gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

Traducción


Julieth Este dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes
> 
> *Q*uería saber si me podrían ayudar con una foto de un montaje en protoboart *DE UN *reloj digital de 7 segmentos gracias...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Scooter

Julieth Este dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes quería saber si me podrían ayudar con una foto de un montaje en protoboart reloj digital de 7 segmentos gracias...


Por supuesto, ¿Que cámara usas, que iluminación, que exposición?
Hoy en día como no hay que revelar las fotos y es barato, haz mil fotos con distintos ajustes y luego te uedas la mejor.
¿Es para un concurso de fotografía? Mejor sería que preguntes en foros de fotografía, ellos sabrán mas. Por aquí la gente sabe mas de electrónica.


----------

